# Honda S2000 can we say rip off name?



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok this might have been brought up b4 but im doing a reserch on Datsun/nissan in general for a school research... yes its a very very long paper. anyways i just realized that nissan was the first to come out with the 2000 roadster.. i meen how blatent can honda be with there piracy ........... sigh HONDA will never learn and that why they are cars for the masses of stupid people out there.

and they get away with it because of there gay little S. S=stupid 

haha my rant for the night 

back to paper now


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sup josh!
off the topic:
nice bmw lights. damn u really fixed her up. nice


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

hehe thnks man


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The S2000 name is derived from an old Honda Roadster called the S600, both names reffering to engine capacity in CCs. The S2000 merely continues this name, not really stealing from Datsun.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

yea but if a manufacture came out with a car called the S-Pony came out then in later years made the S-Mustang...... what would you say.. technically its following the trend of a horse right?


i know its not a big deal or anything. I am just a strong Nissan Fan 

http://www.nissanusa.com/m/cma/i/in/in_heri_60.jpg mmm roadster. Nissan should come back out with the 2000 roadster and beef it up to kick that pansy little s2000 its ok it got beet by a Z on track courses anyways


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

The s12 was also known as an RSX. How is that.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That's true, in Japan that was a trim level. Except is was RS-X with a dash.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't forget about the 1966 Toyota 2000 GT , 1989 Pontiac 2000 , or the 1965 BMW 2000. I am sure there are many more examples out there.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *The S2000 name is derived from an old Honda Roadster called the S600, both names reffering to engine capacity in CCs. The S2000 merely continues this name, not really stealing from Datsun. *


100% TRUE.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

S800



















S600


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Wich one of those is Vtec???


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i supposed makers of sim city 2000 should also be ashamed


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Not as much as every car maker in 1999. Can you imagine? Every dealer had hundreds of 2000s on the lot.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> Hawaii_SE-R: Not as much as every car maker in 1999. Can you imagine? Every dealer had hundreds of 2000s on the lot.


LOL! ^^^ ... who cares about 2000, its amazing how we always seem to find ANYTHING to hate on Hondas


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Moderately interesting S600 fact: it was chain driven, motorcycle style.


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

Seva said:


> *i supposed makers of sim city 2000 should also be ashamed *


Don't forget about 2000 Flushes Blue.

I've got nothing


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

dont dog on honda, cause they do make some good engines


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *dont dog on honda, cause they do make some good engines *


yeah they do! 
I have a 5 HP one on a lawnmover! It reduces grass to nothing with little effort! Great little engine. 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

*not as bad as...*

Honda has had some trouble with names... the "odyssey" was an off-road co-kart almost 20 before it became a minivan...


----------



## Datrod2000 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Roadster Fanatic*

I have a Datsun 2000.
Mines a 1969 2000 with the solex package.
Several mods on it too. Full exhaust,cams, ignition, distributor, lowering springs, adjustable struts, sway bars, and 7.5 inch ZR-rated tires.
Makes about 165 hp, and weighs less than 2000 lbs.
Im want to put an SR20DET in it, with a big turbo, and all the other stuff needed to support it, (including a full roll cage... if you have ever seen how small these things are, you understand the full cage part...,)then go out hunting Vets, and Cobras.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, i noticed honda being a main "pirate" here. lets not forget VW with the R32.


----------



## asome_posome56 (Mar 29, 2004)

sentrastud said:


> yeah they do!
> I have a 5 HP one on a lawnmover! It reduces grass to nothing with little effort! Great little engine.
> 
> -Nick


ROFL! mine just leakes oil all over the place. takes a couple days but in the end that grass is history. damn things still runs to, fires up the first couple pulls , its like 12 years old lol.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i noticed honda being a main "pirate" here. lets not forget VW with the R32.


You do realize that VW calling it the Golf R32 has absolutely nothing at all to do with the BNR32 Skyline, right? If they called if the Golf BNR32, that might be something, but it's not. The Golf R32 is simply project #32 for Volkswagen's inhouse tuner, R. Hence.... R32.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Holy digging up posts from years ago batman!!!

Anyway, I had assumed the 32 referred to the 3.2 litres of fury inside.

Oh, and how come no one ever dogs Nissan for the "Skyline" name? Ford had used "Skyliner" a couple years before Prince came up with the Skyline plate. Bastids.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I had an old 1984 Pontiac Sunbird 2000. :loser:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1965 Pontiac Tempest GTO vs 1964 Ferrari GTO. Name theft goes WAY back, young man.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

But GTO actually _means_ something. Gran Turismo Omologato. Roughly translates from the Italian to "Grand Touring Homologation," meaning that the car was sold as a road car solely to qualify it for GT competition.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

mranlet said:


> Honda has had some trouble with names... the "odyssey" was an off-road co-kart almost 20 before it became a minivan...


and a 3000 year old greek story...


----------

